# After CES Whats Next for Canon?



## Admin US West (Jan 18, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/after-ces-whats-next-for-canon/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/after-ces-whats-next-for-canon/">Tweet</a></div>
<p>After a decided lack of exciting Canon DSLR announcements  at CES, the next big show coming up will be CP+ from January 31  – Feb 3 2013.  Canon and Nikon each have  huge spaces reserved for their exhibits at the Pacifico Yokohama, Japan exihibition hall and traditionally have made some major announcements at CP+.</p>
<p>Will the long awaited EF 200-400mm f/4 L finally be announced?  It was two years ago in 2011 at CP+ that Canon announced that lens development program, so what better place to announnce the lens formally.</p>
<p>Many are also thinking a 70D or the 7D Mark II is due.</p>
<p>We do not have any inside information or leaks at this point, so this is just pure speculation, but Canon is almost certain to announce some new products.</p>
<p>New lenses are the toughest products to predict, but recent new lens rumors beyond the 200-400mm f/4 L  might find fufillment at CP+ as well.</p>
<p>Expect  more to come and rumors will abound as the show gets near. If there is to be a major announcement, it should happen in the next 10 days.</p>
```


----------



## Ricku (Jan 18, 2013)

14-24L and the high MP body would be sweet!

I do expect the 14-24L to be announced. The world have waited long enough.

Well, perhaps we'll get an "in development announcement", and then a formal announcement at CP+ 2015. :


----------



## transpo1 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ricku said:


> 14-24L and the high MP body would be sweet!
> 
> I do expect the 14-24L to be announced. The world have waited long enough.
> 
> Well, perhaps we'll get an "in development announcement", and then a formal announcement at CP+ 2015. :



I second that- would really like a 14-24 and the 7DII to be announced.


----------



## zim (Jan 18, 2013)

Yip this is the big one, all will be well in Canon world after this cos apparently it's a bit shabby at the moment 8) ;D


----------



## Ricku (Jan 18, 2013)

zim said:


> Yip this is the big one, all will be well in Canon world after this cos apparently it's a bit shabby at the moment 8) ;D


Well, perhaps not "shabby", but they are lagging behind in some important areas - mainly in the sensor department (DR and resolution). They still haven't fixed the banding / pattern noise either.

And don't even get me started on how they still don't have a decent UWA-zoom available (none that is sharp across the frame, like the Nikon 14-24).


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Jan 19, 2013)

Yes. I think new sensor technology will be announced one way or another. I really hope the big MP camera is at least announced as "in development" Better to have an actual release date... ;-)


----------



## ddashti (Jan 19, 2013)

Although highly unlikely according to various opinions, announcing the 14-24 would be simply wonderful.
The 7D Mark II (separately) would potentially be an even bigger surprise.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 19, 2013)

EvillEmperor said:


> mkunert said:
> 
> 
> > In regards to a high MB Canon, I suspect it's mostly vaporware for now. Looks to me like Canon was caught by utter surprise by Nikon's D800. What was Canon corp to do as a response, admit, "uh, we don't have S___ for a high MB camera."? No, to save face and try preventing a sea of defections, they start rumors of "uh, yeah, we're working on one. Yeah, that's it, we're working on one." And when months pass with nothing but words emerging from Canon, they change their tune to "It's _new technology_... yeah, that's it, that's it, that's why we can't show anybody anything. It's neeewwww technology."
> ...


Are you somehow implying that the high MP file size bothers you? Are you also thinking that disk space / external disk space is expensive or hard to get?

In that case, think again! ;D Disk space is getting bigger and cheaper by the day. It is also getting physically smaller, so don't tell me that extra disk space is a nuisance.

I'd have no problem with storing 36MP files, or even 60MP files for that matter. No problem with processing them either.


----------



## EvillEmperor (Jan 19, 2013)

Ricku said:


> EvillEmperor said:
> 
> 
> > mkunert said:
> ...


Well, then you get a buffer of a couple of minutes. My point was he said MB and not MP


----------



## pedro (Jan 19, 2013)

14-24. Just curious about the pricetag ;-) Anyway, the 16-35 "will do". Planning on it for maybe later this year.


----------



## Ricku (Jan 19, 2013)

pedro said:


> 14-24. Just curious about the pricetag ;-) Anyway, *the 16-35 "will do"*. Planning on it for maybe later this year.


That is what I thought until I compared it to the 14-24 from Nikon. The 16-35 just doesn't cut it when it comes to landscape photography, and you will see why when you compare the lenses.

If Canon's 14-24 is at least as good as Nikon's _(I am sure that it will be)_, it will be one of Canon's best lenses ever, right up there with the 70-200 IS II.

Don't lie to yourself man.  Are you forgetting what you wrote in your signature?


----------



## pengyifei (Jan 19, 2013)

I for one hope that the 450EX-RT (or whatever the 430EX II successor will get called) gets announced. That would be really nice!


----------



## pedro (Jan 19, 2013)

Ricku said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > 14-24. Just curious about the pricetag ;-) Anyway, *the 16-35 "will do"*. Planning on it for maybe later this year.
> ...



thanks for reminding me! I just hope that it comes out soon, to lower in pricetag once I get ready to pull the trigger. I am undecisive...But yes, holding to the signature line could be the better choice. Thanks! ;-)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 19, 2013)

Ricku said:


> EvillEmperor said:
> 
> 
> > mkunert said:
> ...


Actualy, the 50 mp high ISO images decompress to about 150-200mb, and they are a pain to post process, particularly with brush adjustments in LR and adding NR. I've processed 700 images from a nights shooting with my D800 and with a reasonably fast computer, and it takes much longer to post process than a 22mb 5D MK III. Storage is not the issue, its cheap, but having to change CF cards twice as often is a pain. I finally bought 64mb cards to help with that.


----------



## witeken (Jan 19, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Actualy, the 50 mp high ISO images decompress to about 150-200mb, and they are a pain to post process, particularly with brush adjustments in LR and adding NR. I've processed 700 images from a nights shooting with my D800 and with a reasonably fast computer, and it takes much longer to post process than a 22mb 5D MK III. Storage is not the issue, its cheap, but having to change CF cards twice as often is a pain. I finally bought 64mb cards to help with that.



Can't you take a lower resolution?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 19, 2013)

pedro said:


> 14-24. Just curious about the pricetag ;-) Anyway, the 16-35 "will do". Planning on it for maybe later this year.



Personally, because of the expected €2500+ pricetag of the 14-24L I just bought a 17-40L which is as good as a 16-35L for my macro/landscape requirements and as an occasional ultrawide when a 24-70 would be too long.



pengyifei said:


> I for one hope that the 450EX-RT (or whatever the 430EX II successor will get called) gets announced. That would be really nice!



... it would be even nicer if the 450rt (or whatever the number) wouldn't be €400+ but as I understand Canon's early adopter's premium policy it'll probably closer to the 600rt price than the 430ex2 ... and I'd like to see some rt tiggers for legacy speedlites and studio flashes please.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 20, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > I'd have no problem with storing 36MP files, or even 60MP files for that matter. No problem with processing them either.
> ...



Storage is definitely getting cheaper.... I remember when hard drives dropped below the $1.00 per kilobyte level. Now it's around $1.00 per 20 gigabytes... And I have a drawer full of 32Mb compact flash cards at work.....

As to processing speed, GPU assisted programs are slowly finding there way into use. By using the graphic processor you can execute parallel tasks off of the main CPU, and depending on the nature of the program and data, can speed things up by a factor of ten or more. A good example of this is Autopano Giga, which can use the CUDA cores on an Nvidea graphics card to speed up rendering of panoramas. A high end card has 1000 1Ghz CUDA cores... Lots of computing power. There have been supercomputers built using graphics processors.

I would expect to see GPU processing getting more common in software as time goes on.


----------

